# wifi SNCF impossible



## boiperso (11 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour
Je viens d'effectuer un voyage en TGV et impossible de me connecter au wifi de la SNCF. Le MAC voit le réseau mais impossible d'afficher la page pour me connecter.
Interrogé, le contrôleur m'a assuré que d'autres personnes s'étaient bien connectées.
Comment est ce possible ?
Avez-vous des avis ?
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Octobre 2020)

Quelle version de macOS et Safari as-tu ?
Peut-être un problème lié à la sécurité de Safari, il faudrait tester avec Firefox ou autre


----------



## Lamahi (11 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quelle version de macOS et Safari as-tu ?
> Peut-être un problème lié à la sécurité de Safari, il faudrait tester avec Firefox ou autre


Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème lié à Safari ou à un navigateur en particulier car il faut d'abord que le Mac trouve le réseau WI-FI.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Octobre 2020)

Lamahi a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème lié à Safari ou à un navigateur en particulier car il faut d'abord que le Mac trouve le réseau WI-FI.


Je crois que le mac voit le réseau Wi-Fi


boiperso a dit:


> Le MAC voit le réseau mais impossible d'afficher la page pour me connecter.


Il me semble que cliquer dessus doit ouvrir une page dans le navigateur. Mais je n'ai pas compris ce qu'il se passe dans son cas :

la navigateur ne se lance pas
le navigateur se lance mais la page affiche une erreur
autre


----------



## Lamahi (11 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je crois que le mac voit le réseau Wi-Fi


Excusez-moi, c'est moi


----------



## boiperso (11 Octobre 2020)

Je vois bien le réseau mais la page de connexion ne s’affiche pas. J’ai testé avec chrome edge firfox et safari. Safari et mac os sont à jour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Octobre 2020)

Safari se lance-t-il ou non ?


----------



## boiperso (11 Octobre 2020)

Je peux ouvrir safari mais la page de connexion wifi sncf ne s’affiche pas lorsque je tape l’adresse indiquée :
www.wifi.sncf


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Octobre 2020)

As-tu un message d'erreur ou autre ?


----------



## boiperso (12 Octobre 2020)

Aucun message


----------



## EricM (12 Octobre 2020)

Essayer avec http*s*://wifi.sncf

Ça devrait le faire


----------



## boiperso (13 Octobre 2020)

Non ça n’a pas marché non plus

Impossible de me connecter à la page


----------



## boiperso (14 Octobre 2020)

EricM a dit:


> Essayer avec http*s*://wifi.sncf
> 
> Ça devrait le faire


je n'ai pas du tout réussi à me connecter au wifi SNCF avec mon mac. Sur iPhone ça marche bien. C'est parait il un problème de DNS...connais pas


----------



## boiperso (15 Octobre 2020)

personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## ericse (15 Octobre 2020)

boiperso a dit:


> personne n'a une idée ?



C’est souvent lié au https, tu peux parfois le contourner en ouvrant la page spéciale http://neverssl.com


----------



## izel mor (15 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, 
C’est possible que ce soit un problème de DNS. C’est l’annuaire ou le répertoire internet pour faire simple.
Tu peux aller dans 
Préférences Système > Réseau
Tu sélectionnes en colonne de gauche le wifi puis sur le pavé de droite, tu vas sur Avancé.
Une fois sur la page tu sélectionnes l’onglet DNS puis tu notes les serveurs existants (au cas où ils s’effaceraient en cas de mauvaise manipulation, c’est en général le serveur de ton fournisseur d’accès qui est en place de type 192.168.1.1 par exemple pour orange) et tu rajoutes avec le petit plus (+) en bas, des DNS universels comme
1.1.1.1 ou/et 8.8.8.8 (Google)


----------



## boiperso (15 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour
J'ai 8.8.8.8. comme DNS. Mais ça n'a pas marché avec le WIFI SNCF.
J'essaierai le 1.1.1.1.

Merci !


----------



## boiperso (15 Octobre 2020)

sur mon iPhone ça a bien marché mais je n'ai pas su trouver le DNS qu'a utilisé mon iPhone dans ses réglages.


----------



## boiperso (15 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> C’est souvent lié au https, tu peux parfois le contourner en ouvrant la page spéciale http://neverssl.com


Ok mais ça veux dire qu'il faut aller sur cette page avant de me connecter ??


----------



## izel mor (15 Octobre 2020)

Le DNS de l’iPhone est dans Réglages > Wifi 
Puis le petit i du réseau wifi actif.
Mais si le serveur Google ne fonctionne pas, ce n’est pas ça


----------



## boiperso (15 Octobre 2020)

izel mor a dit:


> Le DNS de l’iPhone est dans Réglages > Wifi
> Puis le petit i du réseau wifi actif.
> Mais si le serveur Google ne fonctionne pas, ce n’est pas ça


Sur l'iPhone dans ce réglage j'ai DNS automatique sans que je puisse voir le DNS. Je ne sais pas du coup comment le voir


----------



## izel mor (15 Octobre 2020)

Tu cliques sur automatique, tu devrais avoir la possibilité de passer en manuel et sans rien toucher le DNS actif


----------



## ericse (15 Octobre 2020)

boiperso a dit:


> Ok mais ça veux dire qu'il faut aller sur cette page avant de me connecter ??



Tu connectes le WiFi
Tu ouvres la page http://neverssl.com sur ton navigateur préféré
Et je n'ai pas dit que c'était la soluce miracle à tous les problèmes WiFi, mais parfois ça aide


----------



## Lamahi (15 Octobre 2020)

boiperso a dit:


> Sur l'iPhone dans ce réglage j'ai DNS automatique sans que je puisse voir le DNS. Je ne sais pas du coup comment le voir


Voir pièce jointe


----------



## dathosim (4 Mars 2021)

boiperso a dit:


> personne n'a une idée ?


J'ai trouvé !! enfin...ça fait des mois que je suis victime de ce problème.
En fait, il ne faut avoir AUCUN serveur DNS personnalisé dans la configuration du réseau Wifi de son Mac

En gros, une fois connecté au réseau wifi SNCF_WIFI_INOUI
Allez dans les préférence réseau 
Puis bouton avancé
Puis onglet DNS
Et là en colonne de gauche il ne faut aucun DNS rentré manuellement (pas de 1.1.1.1 ou 8.8.8.8)
Et si on supprime tout on voit apparaitre en grisé un serveur du type 10.40.0.3 (ou autre suivant votre TGV je pense)

Ensuite, pour que ça marche, il faut supprimer son cache DNS 
( pour ça https://kinsta.com/fr/base-de-connaissances/vider-cache-dns/) 

Et enfin, ça marche !! 

NB : je crois comprendre la cause : si on est connecté au wifi et qu'on a un DNS externe (8 ou 1) alors wifi.sncf est résolu avec en donnant une adresse IP publique et non pas l'adresse privé qui permet de se connecter...bref...)


----------



## boiperso (4 Mars 2021)

Merci bien ! Bonne nouvelle 
mais ça veut dire que tous les utilisateurs mac doivent faire cette manip dans TGV ? J'en doute...
Comment font les autres ?
Le fait d'effacer le DNS sur la machine ça implique quoi  quand on rentre chez soi ? il se reconstruit seul ? faut le rajouter ?


----------



## izel mor (4 Mars 2021)

dathosim a dit:


> NB : je crois comprendre la cause : si on est connecté au wifi et qu'on a un DNS externe (8 ou 1) alors wifi.sncf est résolu avec en donnant une adresse IP publique et non pas l'adresse privé qui permet de se connecter...bref...)


Bonjour, 
Je comprends mal cette manipulation qui fait que tous les DNS seront perdus. Les DNS sont balayés systématiquement jusqu'à résolution. Il doit y avoir une manipulation cohérente qui ne conduit pas à l'effacement surtout que la plupart des personnes restent en automatique donc en pratique sur le DNS de leur fournisseur d'accès 
Plus de wifi après la descente du train. Plutôt gênant.


----------



## pouppinou (4 Mars 2021)

@boiperso tu n'as toujours pas répondu à la première réponse d' @ecatomb (poste #2), alors surtout ne vient pas te plaindre si tu es toujours dans la mouise. C'est juste respecter ceux ou celui qui te vient en aide, mais c'est vrai que l'on est à une époque où on se fout du respect.
Passé ce prolégomènes, il y a souvent des problèmes de connexion causés par des DNS parasites, donc la solution de @dathosim semble bien vue (sur MacOs) et j'ajouterai, puisque tu seras dans Préférences *Système > Réseau, onglet "Avancé..."*, de pousser jusqu'à l'onglet "_*Proxys*_" et de décocher un éventuel proxy parasite.


----------



## boiperso (4 Mars 2021)

?


----------



## boiperso (4 Mars 2021)

suis pas du tout dans la mouise et ne me plaint pas...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mars 2021)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quelle version de macOS et Safari as-tu ?





boiperso a dit:


> Safari et mac os sont à jour.





boiperso a dit:


> suis pas du tout dans la mouise et ne me plaint pas...


En fait, on ne connait toujours pas ton OS ni ta version de Safari.

En effet, dire que Safari et Mac OS sont à jour ne veut rien dire : selon ton Mac, tu pourrais être sous High Sierra, Mojave, catalina, Big Sur… voire des OS beaucoup plus anciens.

Voilà ce que faisait remarquer @pouppinou


----------



## boiperso (4 Mars 2021)

je comprends
OS 10.15.7
Safari  14.0.2


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mars 2021)

boiperso a dit:


> Safari 14.0.2


On en est à Safari 14.0.3 
Mais je n'ai pas d'idée si mettre à jour Safari permettra, ou pas, de régler ton problème.


----------



## ericse (4 Mars 2021)

boiperso a dit:


> mais ça veut dire que tous les utilisateurs mac doivent faire cette manip dans TGV ? J'en doute...


Mais non, seul ceux qui on bidouillé leur DNS doivent le dé-bidouiller   


boiperso a dit:


> Comment font les autres ?


Ils ne bidouillent pas leur DNS et ça marche sans rien faire

Bon je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a jamais de raison de modifier son DNS, mais il faut penser que ça peut aussi entrer en conflit avec certains réseaux particulièrement restrictifs.


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir,
J'ai vraiment une drôle d'impression en lisant la manip que décrit boiperso, cela voudrait dire que :
-tous les gens qui prennent un TGV connaissent cette manip
-que tous les gens qui prennent un TGV sont des "geeks"
-que la SNCF a donne accès à un système WIFI aussi complexe sans communiquer les infos
Quand tu vas dans un hôtel ou autre, tu tapes le code et basta !
J'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre   
Suis-je idiot ou bien peut-on m'éclairer ?


----------



## dathosim (5 Mars 2021)

izel mor a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je comprends mal cette manipulation qui fait que tous les DNS seront perdus. Les DNS sont balayés systématiquement jusqu'à résolution. Il doit y avoir une manipulation cohérente qui ne conduit pas à l'effacement surtout que la plupart des personnes restent en automatique donc en pratique sur le DNS de leur fournisseur d'accès
> Plus de wifi après la descente du train. Plutôt gênant.


En fait, je crois que c’est assez simple à comprendre...
Si tu n’as pas un para métrage des dns en automatique sur la connexion wifi comme moi j’avais (et je ne sais plus pourquoi) alors on a des dns spéciaux qui ne savent pas résoudre correctement l’adresse wifi.sncf qui est une adresse locale au tgv ! (Mais qui a aussi une adresse publique qui sert pour le site web)

en fait, aucun dns publique (Google ou fournisseur) savent résoudre wifi.sncf qui doit te renvoyer une IP non routable du réseau interne au tgv...

Donc, non ! La manip n’est à faire QUE si on avait bidouillé sa connexion wifi avant pour mettre des dns particuliers
Mais si on est en auto, alors ça doit marcher du premier coup !


----------



## izel mor (5 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, 
Ne pas avoir une confiance aveugle en mon opérateur est du bidouillage ? C’est vrai que le réglage par défaut est une manne dont ce dernier aurait tord de se priver. Sans illusions toutefois, les autres ne sont pas des anges mais au moins j’évite d’avoir tous les œufs dans le même panier.
Je suis donc en manuel.
J’ai, par priorité, des DNS plus rapides et le DNS de mon opérateur en queue de peloton.
Je n’ai jamais eu de problèmes de connexion. 
Pour le TGV, je ne sais pas, j’évite si possible tout ce qui manque de confidentialité. Encore plus depuis que j’apprends que la connexion exige que tu te livres totalement à leurs outils de traçage.


----------



## dathosim (5 Mars 2021)

izel mor a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ne pas avoir une confiance aveugle en mon opérateur est du bidouillage ? C’est vrai que le réglage par défaut est une manne dont ce dernier aurait tord de se priver. Sans illusions toutefois, les autres ne sont pas des anges mais au moins j’évite d’avoir tous les œufs dans le même panier.
> Je suis donc en manuel.
> J’ai, par priorité, des DNS plus rapides et le DNS de mon opérateur en queue de peloton.
> ...


Merci pour ton retour
J’employais le mot bidouillage en référence à une autre reponse
Je suis d’accord sur le fait qu’il faille maîtriser les dns qu’on utilise.
Mais ça veut dire une chose c’est que le wifi SNCF ne fonctionne qu’avec la conf par défaut en automatique 
Voilà...


----------



## ericse (5 Mars 2021)

dathosim a dit:


> J’employais le mot bidouillage en référence à une autre reponse


Bidouillage, dans le sens "j'ai lu sur un forum qu'il fallait le faire mais je n'y connais rien en fait" me semble le mot adéquat  
Si tu sais ce que tu fais, pourquoi, et avec quelles conséquences, ce n'est évidemment pas du bidouillage.
Mais dans ce cas tu sais quoi faire quand tu n'arrives à ouvrir aucune page sur un nouveau WiFi.



izel mor a dit:


> Je suis donc en manuel.


Mais tu comprends qu'un réglage manuel nécessite de la maintenance, en particulier en changeant de réseau



izel mor a dit:


> Pour le TGV, je ne sais pas, j’évite si possible tout ce qui manque de confidentialité. Encore plus depuis que j’apprends que la connexion exige que tu te livres totalement à leurs outils de traçage.


Il y a aussi Firefox qui intègre le protocole DNS sur HTTPS


----------



## AntoninS (19 Avril 2021)

Bonjour

Je rencontre le même problème. Après plusieurs recherche, il s'avère que cela vient (notamment) des DNS dans ma config Mac.
Je me suis appuyé sur https://github.com/vacrozet/wifi-inoui-macOSX/blob/master/wifi-sncf-inoui.sh pour mettre en place une solution.

Une solution donc :
1/ récupérer le DNS à ajouter ( "route -n get default" sur un terminal, ou l'adresse du routeur via  option sur l'icône wifi)
2/ ajouter le DNS à sa liste DNS (pomme > préférence système > réseau > wifi > avancé > DNS > ajouter dans la première colonne)
3/ se connecter à https://wifi.sncf/


----------



## jojo999922 (19 Avril 2021)

Le plus simple c'est encore de ne pas changer sa configuration réseau "Principale", de tout laisser en automatique et de créer une configuration supplémentaire dans  Préférences Système > Réseau > Configuration : Automatique > Ajouter une configuration.

Bureau ...
Les réglages personnalisés pour le bureau
Maison ...
Les réglages personnalisés pour la maison

Il est alors possible de basculer d'une configuration à l'autre en un clic, et de garder un mode full automatisé pour pouvoir se connecter de partout.


----------



## GuyG (9 Juillet 2021)

boiperso a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je viens d'effectuer un voyage en TGV et impossible de me connecter au wifi de la SNCF. Le MAC voit le réseau mais impossible d'afficher la page pour me connecter.
> Interrogé, le contrôleur m'a assuré que d'autres personnes s'étaient bien connectées.
> Comment est ce possible ?
> ...


Ce problème systématique avec un Mac dans un TGV (alors que l'on se connecte très bien avec un iPhone) arrive également, mais très rarement, avec d'autres hot spots wifi (par exemple dans certains hôtels).
J'ai trouvé une solution : Il faut ouvrir les préférences systèmes, aller dans "Réseau" et sélectionner "test" dans le menu déroulant de "Configuration" et enfin "Appliquer". L'écran pour se connecter apparaîtra.
Evidemment, une fois revenu à la "vie normale" ne pas oublier de reprendre le même chemin pour choisir cette fois "Automatique" dans configuration et faire "Appliquer" sinon les autres connections ne vont plus fonctionner.


----------



## francois3 (30 Octobre 2021)

GuyG a dit:


> Ce problème systématique avec un Mac dans un TGV (alors que l'on se connecte très bien avec un iPhone) arrive également, mais très rarement, avec d'autres hot spots wifi (par exemple dans certains hôtels).
> J'ai trouvé une solution : Il faut ouvrir les préférences systèmes, aller dans "Réseau" et sélectionner "test" dans le menu déroulant de "Configuration" et enfin "Appliquer". L'écran pour se connecter apparaîtra.
> Evidemment, une fois revenu à la "vie normale" ne pas oublier de reprendre le même chemin pour choisir cette fois "Automatique" dans configuration et faire "Appliquer" sinon les autres connections ne vont plus fonctionner.


Bonjour, c’est le contraire qui m’arrive, dans le tgv aller je pouvais me
connecter avec un macbookair. Deux jours après tgv retour, impossible avec un iPhone et pas davantage avec un iPad.


----------



## MARCANTIN (30 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai demandé à un controlleur ql'adresse suivanteui m'a avoué connaitre le problème et l'explication est due au niveau de sécurisation.
pour contourner le problème, il m'a dit d'aller sur safari une fois le wifi connecté et de taper l'adresse http://tgvconnect.sncf.fr je n'ai pas pu savoir si ça marche car le wifi dans ce train était en panne


----------



## ericse (30 Janvier 2022)

MARCANTIN a dit:


> pour contourner le problème, il m'a dit d'aller sur safari une fois le wifi connecté et de taper l'adresse http://tgvconnect.sncf.fr je n'ai pas pu savoir si ça marche car le wifi dans ce train était en panne


Ça a sans doutes le même effet que ce que je proposais message #23 :


ericse a dit:


> Tu connectes le WiFi
> Tu ouvres la page http://neverssl.com sur ton navigateur préféré



Il faut parfois joindre une page en HTTP simple pour activer l'authentification.


----------



## boiperso (30 Janvier 2022)

oui je parviens à me connecter grâce à des solutions proposées dans cette discussion, mais souvent dans le TGV le débit de la connexion Wifi est médiocre, voire inexistante. Alors généralement j'utilise un partage de 3/4 G avec mon téléphone.


----------



## pitipout (Mercredi à 09:21)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de rencontrer le même problème et il semble qu'il faille laisser _en premier_ le DNS par défaut: 10.45.0.2. Vous pouvez bien entendu ajouter vos autres DNS ensuite.

J'espère que ça pourra aider d'autres personnes dans cette situation (le moi du futur compris ^^)


----------

